# Va' pure!/ entri pure!/continua pure!



## femmejolie

Cosa significa esattamente "pure" nell'imperativo? 
Il dizionario riporta "nomás" (in Spagna non si usa, invece si usa tantissimo in Sudamerica)
DRAE:
NOMÁS:
1. adv. solamente.
*2. adv. m. Am. Mer., El Salv., Hond. y Méx. Úsase en oraciones exhortativas, generalmente pospuesto, para añadir énfasis a la expresión. Atrévase nomás!.Pase nomás!.*
3. adv. Apenas, precisamente.

C'è un'altro sinonimo di "pure" in spagnolo che qualcuno che viva in Spagna mi possa dire?


----------



## sabrinita85

Forse _bien_?
È pur vero ciò che dici = bien es cierto lo que dices.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Forse _bien_?
> È pur vero ciò che dici = bien es cierto lo que dices.


 
Non ha senso in spagnolo " Entra bien!" , "Vete bien!"
Neppure in inglese c'è un sinonimo .

Forse Venga, ve! ( <> Va', su! / Va', dai!)
Che ne dite?


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, forse _venga _va bene.


----------



## irene.acler

Pur non essendo spagnola, anch'io credo che "venga" possa andare bene.


----------



## joaki

entra puri! significa como: entra! (a la habitación o donde sea) "sin problemas", es como si llamaran a la puerta y dijeramos pasa!


----------



## irene.acler

joaki said:


> Entra pure! significa como: entra! (a la habitación o donde sea) "sin problemas", es como si llamaran a la puerta y dijeramos pasa!




Estoy de acuerdo contigo (entra pure = entra sin problemas!).


----------



## sabrinita85

joaki said:


> entra pure! Significa como: entra! (a la habitación o donde sea) "sin problemas", es como si llamaran a la puerta y dijeramos pasa!





irene.acler said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo (entra pure = entra sin problemas!).


----------



## femmejolie

Entra sin problemas! non esiste in spagnolo.
Dopotutto forse non c'è una traduzione possibile.

Entra pure! (*Venga, *pasa! / Pasa*, hombre!*) = Entra! (Pasa!)! = Avanti! (adelante!)


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Entra sin problemas! non esiste in spagnolo.
> Dopotutto forse non c'è una traduzione possibile.
> 
> Entra pure! (*Venga, *pasa! / Pasa*, hombre!*) = Entra! (Pasa!)! = Avanti! (adelante!)



Sí, claro, "entra sin problemas" no se dice, era simplemente para explicar el sentido de "entra pure".


----------



## Arameo_123

Pure significa "también" in spagnolo.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, Arameo, es verdad. Pero en este caso "entra pure" tiene un sentido un poco distinto.


----------



## Arameo_123

Sí Irene, tiene razón, acabo de serciorarme de eso en otro thread en inglés de este mismo sitio (forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-18169.html). pure tiene un sentido concesivo en este caso como por ejemplo entra cuando gustes, ve cuando gustes o parlate pure liberamente: puedes hablar libremente...


----------



## cla71

Secondo me, in spagnolo (Spagna) non esiste una parola che possa sostituire "pure", almeno in questo caso. Forse l'intonazione potrebbe sostituirlo, per enfatizzare il verbo "entrare". Oppure si potrebbe ripetere il verbo:

_¡Entra, entra!_

In Colombia però ho sentito dire "entra pues" (in Spagna non si usa).


----------



## indigoio

cla71 said:


> In Colombia però ho sentito dire "entra pues" (in Spagna non si usa).


In Messico diremmo:

_¡Entra, anda!
¡Vamos, entra!_

Rinforza il senso di invito, con fiducia.

Mmmm, non sono sicura del uso di 'no más' in questo caso... 'No más' (_nomás, na'más_) è lo stesso che: _nada más, únicamente, solamente_.   

Ma questo sucede in Messico 

Ciao!
Correggete i miei errori


----------



## irene.acler

indigoio said:


> In Messico diremmo:
> 
> _¡Entra, anda!_
> _¡Vamos, entra!_
> 
> Rinforza il senso di invito, con fiducia.
> 
> Mmmm, non sono sicura dell'uso di 'no más' in questo caso... 'No más' (_nomás, na'más_) è lo stesso che: _nada más, únicamente, solamente_.
> 
> Ma questo succede in Messico
> 
> Ciao!
> Correggete i miei errori


 
Casi ningún error eh!!


----------



## femmejolie

indigoio said:


> In Messico diremmo:
> Mmmm, non sono sicura del uso di 'no más' in questo caso... 'No más' (_nomás, na'más_) è lo stesso che *di *: _nada más, únicamente, solamente_.
> Correggete i miei errori


Irene, ti è sfuggito qualcosa.


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Irene, ti è sfuggito qualcosa.


*Va bene anche "è lo stesso che".*


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, effettivamente sono valide entrambe le forme:
è lo stesso di
è lo stesso che.


----------



## ampurdan

Se puede utilizar: "¡pues entra!", "¡pues pasa!".


----------



## femmejolie

ampurdan said:


> Se puede utilizar: "¡*pues *entra!", "¡pues pasa!".


Mai sentito!
Ho sentito: Entra ,tío/a! / Entra, macho!/ Entra, colega!
Entra, sin miedo! / Entra, jolines! (cualquier taco vale) /Entra de una p... vez!

Pero Pues entra / Pues pasa, jamás de los jamases (no sé, de todas formas, parece un poco antiguo)


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, todo lo que has dicho se puede utilizar hablando con los amigos, pero, por ejemplo, ninguna de las opciones que has dado la utilizaría yo con mi madre.

Mi forma me parece mucho más neutra. Lo que no sé es si es una traducción que sirve para todos los casos.

- ¿Puedo pasar?
- Pues, claro que sí, pasa, pasa.

- Tengo que coger un CD que me dejé en tu habitación.
- Pues entra y cógelo.


----------



## femmejolie

ampurdan said:


> Bueno, todo lo que has dicho se puede utilizar hablando con los amigos, pero, por ejemplo, ninguna de las opciones que has dado la utilizaría yo con mi madre.
> 
> Mi forma me parece mucho más neutra. Lo que no sé es si es una traducción que sirve para todos los casos.
> 
> - ¿Puedo pasar?
> - Pues, claro que sí, pasa, pasa.
> 
> - Tengo que coger un CD que me dejé en tu habitación.
> - Pues entra y cógelo.


 
Otras acepciones. Cómo no, pasa!/ No faltaría más, pasa!

En un contexto formal no se diría "pues pase!, sino que se utilizaría un lacónico : Adelante! o Entre!/Pase!.

Yo en mi casa no digo : Pues claro que sí, pasa!, simplemente digo: Que sí! o Que sí+ taco! o Date prisa!
No digo Pues entra y cógelo! (es un poco largo) 
Aparte de que en mi casa no se pregunta si se puede pasar  , me parece un poco antiguo, supongo que esto sucederá en la mayor parte de los hogares españoles.

Yo creo che Entra pure! se parece más a : Vamos/venga, pasa! o Pasa, hombre/tío(a)!


----------



## ampurdan

No estoy hablando de lenguaje formal, que no es el que uso con mi madre, por ejemplo, sino de lenguaje neutro. Obviamente, según lo que dices, neutro para mí, no para ti.

Por mi parte, yo nunca diría, por ejemplo: "¡Que sí!" como respuesta a "¿Puedo pasar?". En cualquier caso "¡Sí!" a secas.

"¡Date prisa!" sí lo podría utilizar en ese sentido, pero con una persona con la que tenga cierta confianza y en un tono de broma. No sé si en italiano se podría decir "affrettati!".

Respecto a lo anticuado que es "pues entra", sólo tienes que hacer una búsqueda en "google" para ver qué tipo de contenido "anticuado" aparece.


----------



## kurumin

Qual è la differenza tra ENTRA PURE e ENTRA, DAI!


----------



## Luis Anselmi

ampurdan said:


> Se puede utilizar: "¡pues entra!", "¡pues pasa!".


 
 per l'appunto anche io pensavo a PUÈS.

ENTRA PUÈS,
APÙRATE PUÈS,
HABLA PUÈS. etc


----------



## sabrinita85

Luis Anselmi said:


> per l'appunto anche io pensavo a PUÈS.
> 
> ENTRA PUÈS,
> APÙRATE PUÈS,
> HABLA PUÈS. etc


Perdona Luis, una curiosidad
¿Por qué has escrito _*puès *_con acento?


----------



## Luis Anselmi

sabrinita85 said:


> Perdona Luis, una curiosidad
> ¿Por qué has escrito _*puès *_con acento?


 Tienes razòn.  Ya no se cuando estoy hablando español o italiano:  se escribe sin acento.


----------



## sabrinita85

Luis Anselmi said:


> Tienes razòn.  Ya no se cuando estoy hablando español o italiano:  se escribe sin acento.


Ah vale


----------



## Vchap

Secondo me, le traduzioni più naturali sarebbero:

Entra, pure! ¡Entra, entra!

Mangia, pure! ¡Come, come!

Lo faccia, pure! Entonces, hágalo!


----------



## Joan bolets

Creo que me concediréis vuestro perdono si sigo este viejo thread, pero, al hilo de una frase que salío en un thread de hoy, me ha venido la duda de si existe o no una traducción 'exacta' para el 'pure' italiano en el sentido del 'libremente', 'venga', etc...que son todas las aproximaciones que aparecen en este therad y que me dejan un poco perplejo. Pues la frase de hoy era (más o menos):

_Prendila *pure*, tanto ce ne sono altre.._.


Amigos, como nos enfrentamos a este 'pure' italiano. Hasta ahora he visto un puré de propuestas poco convencedoras...


----------

